# Mile 6



## rmacey (Apr 3, 2009)

Removed the condenser tonight. Feels good when big pieces come out. Also removed the throttle cable. It's attached to some air intake thing. It looks like that air thing has got to go. Will need the throttle cable and wonder where that will go.

Still can't remove the alternator. I can pivot it. But there's a hex or some nut/screw thing I can't get loose. Not sure if I have the right tool. 

Many things I'm touching look important but I have no idea what they do. This would be a good time to have help from someone who knows what they are doing. May post picture and ask questions later. Noah was helping. That was nice.

This is like a marathon. I'm on mile six. It's enough to feel a bit tired, but I'm no where even close to being able to think about the finish. I'm not to the halfway point.


----------



## alexcrouse (Mar 16, 2009)

Where are you located? if your in a reasonable drive from here, i can come help with those pesky ICE parts. i know them well.


----------



## rmacey (Apr 3, 2009)

alexcrouse;bt916 said:


> Where are you located? if your in a reasonable drive from here, i can come help with those pesky ICE parts. i know them well.


That would be very helpful. I'm getting stuck getting intake/exhaust out. I'm trying to figure out how to remove the gas tank without blowing myself up. See blog. 

Technically I'm in Sandy Springs. We're between Chastain Park and the YMCA soccer fields. It's about 2 miles inside the perimeter off Roswell Rd. The address is 4790 Huntley Drive.

What kind of beer do you like ?


----------



## alexcrouse (Mar 16, 2009)

Sadly im 220 miles away in Pittsburgh.


----------

